# Food Prices



## discostud (Dec 1, 2008)

What does everyone think about the increasing food prices lately? How high can the prices get? Also, it seems like everything has gone up at least 25%... what are your measurements as to how much more expensive things are?


----------



## KYprep (Nov 28, 2008)

How high can it get? Well I’m pretty sure we are going to find out. That’s all the more reason to get prepared now. I have a 2 year rotating stock and have decided I need to better than that. I keep hearing about empty food banks and this is the giving time of year


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

funny how The Bogeyman of 'increased transportation costs due to fuel price increases' was the explanantion for increased food prices... hhmmm so WHAT exactly is the excuse NOW? 

don't ask me, I'm just some ignorant hick... 

the simple fact is that the environmental CULTISTS who somehow managed to smoke & mirrors everybody into thinking that turning FOOD into some 1/2-a$$3d 'green' fuel is mostly to blame for worldwide food shortages 

finite amount of food - amount used for bio-fuels = LESS food


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2008)

I just read yesterday that the already subsidized ethanol industry is now considering asking for a bailout. The whole ethanol thing is a gigantic rip off already and now a bail out for them, its beyond outrageous!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not to be specifically political, just generically  , food prices are just another method of social control


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Food prices is a good reason to grow your own. If you stick to OP seeds, you can save seed, and have a never ending supply of food. 

As far as I'm concerned, growing you own food should be one of your 1st priorities simply because you can't eat gold or silver. it also means they have less control over you.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Wher i live it is not cost effective to grow food in a garden. You pay for the water, then a sewer tax for the water put on your garden that doesn't go down the sewer. This pays for the water treatment plant along with regular city taxes. Then a sewer tax to pay for sewers that are somwhere in the future works. Again determined by how much water you use. The city continues to win challanges to these fees. Either they are legal or we have crooked judges in the local Kangaroo courts which is what I suspect


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Wher i live it is not cost effective to grow food in a garden. You pay for the water, then a sewer tax for the water put on your garden that doesn't go down the sewer. This pays for the water treatment plant along with regular city taxes. Then a sewer tax to pay for sewers that are somwhere in the future works. Again determined by how much water you use. The city continues to win challanges to these fees. Either they are legal or we have crooked judges in the local Kangaroo courts which is what I suspect


You might want to look into some sort of water collection system. Perhaps one of the new fiberglass septic tanks buried in you yard attached to your roof gutters to collect and store water.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Skip
Thanks for the information. 
I explored that possibility but the city will not approve any underground storage tanks. 
Also as I looked into different tanks I learned that not that may are of food grade materials.
Those that were had a very high price tag.


----------



## odin (Dec 30, 2008)

So why are food prices so high if gas has gone down?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

People don't have to drive. But everyone has to eat.


----------



## littlechickenranchHen (Dec 30, 2008)

jeBrown,

You can also consider container gardening, hanging baskets, raised bed gardening. You can control your water usage there and may be able to collect amounts of water for this type of gardening. Check out the book Square Foot Gardening. You can grow a lot of your food in a small area and control water usage if you do it right. Also, check out pick-your-own farms or roadside stands for purchasing large quantities of fruits/veggies in your area. Hope this helps, littlechickenranchHen


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sure the gas prices will spike back up pretty, shortly. You think they are going to continue to make things a tiny bit easier on us? nahhhh...


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

IMO its only a matter of time before we have more severe food shortages here, in Canada and USA. We have been so used to having more than we can eat...but for a long time now I have thought that its inevitable that we get into shortages. As for food prices going up, its ridiculous, and I dont know what their excuse is now that gas is down, but we do need to be storing food for future use. Food will be the new gold some day...
my plan is to store the basics in buckets lined with mylar bags. plus smaller pkgs of dried foods and some #10 cans. I havent bought those yet, but I have a supply now of rice, powdered milk, oatmeal, barley, flour and pasta. I also bought a dehydrator and am drying veggies and storing them. I am angry that they raise the food prices to get rich on our need for food. but I am very careful now what I buy, no longer waste food or throw it out or buy stupidly...My plan is to store food for myself and my daughter and her family as they arent storing anything...I will have to do it for them.
I have only found 2 sites on the web from Canadian food storage companies.
I havent bought from them yet, but I am planning carefully what I will buy from each one. ONe is www.bauly.com, the other is Dri-Harvest Foods - Freeze-Dried and Dehydrated Foods.
Americans have lots of choices where to buy food storage. I envy you all.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Skip
> Thanks for the information.
> I explored that possibility but the city will not approve any underground storage tanks.
> Also as I looked into different tanks I learned that not that may are of food grade materials.
> Those that were had a very high price tag.


Under those circumstances, I'd be moving real quick.


----------



## grumpyhillbilly (Jan 31, 2009)

skip said:


> Under those circumstances, I'd be moving real quick.


Yeah, to think I was aggravated about them running county water through!


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

grumpyhillbilly said:


> Yeah, to think I was aggravated about them running county water through!


Makes me feel real lucky to live where there are no restrictions.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We are having a massive, massive drought down here in Texas. This Summer is predicted to be worse, our crop will be devastating this year I predict.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Skip
> Thanks for the information.
> I explored that possibility but the city will not approve any underground storage tanks.
> Also as I looked into different tanks I learned that not that may are of food grade materials.
> Those that were had a very high price tag.


It is the same thing here in Calgary. If the city knows about underground storage, they will lay all kinds of "by-law" charges. Don't even get me started on all the stupid by-laws here in Calgary - it is insane!!!

You are allowed to have above ground water storage. The way that you would have to do it is have the water from your rain-gutters "filter" down to the largest barrels that you can handle. The barrels must be able to be drained from the bottom of the barrel, so, making some sort of stand would be perfect to raise it 3 to 5" above the actual ground. The next thing that you would want to do is install a overflow-valve at the top - and again - filter it.

The water will overflow to the ground - or - you can "cascade" the water to a second / third / forth barrel. Depending on how friendly you are with your neighbours, they might allow you to collect the rain-water from their houses as well. Garage? Collect there as well. Sheds? You can do it again there.

The filter is not for the water as much as keeping un-wanted bugs from making a home in that water. Window screening works very well for this. It will keep mosquitoes, wasps, bees from making a home there.

The city cannot charge you extra sewage fees for the water collected from rain.


----------

